# Any coffee connoisseurs here ?



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Just to clear one thing up, I don't mean instant coffee or starbucks mixed with 25 spoons of sugar.

I mean fresh coffee beans in a French press type coffee.

I am trying to quit instant coffee and switch to fresh beans only.

I tried a small bag of Hawaii Kona years ago and was not that impressed with it ( especially for the price tag ) so I went back to instant.

Then the other day I got the urge to give it a second chance and got 5 types this time.

I tried two today, a Colombia peaberry and old brown java in a French press. Both taken black.

I am so used to sweet and milky instant that the black coffee had me thinking I like the instant better.

Should I add abit of milk / cream or try a espresso machine etc. I really want to love fresh coffee beans and the Colombian peaberry did have flavour I never knew coffee could ever have. Maybe I`m just too old to change from the coffee flavour sugar water I am used to.

Any advice / thought please post.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

No harm in adding a drop of milk or even sugar if you need it. Try and get hold of some Jamaican Blue Mountain - that is very nice but not `instant' prices.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Me and the missus love Nescafé 3 in 1.....the best tasting coffee ever. Forget all that 'skinny latte', espresso or Americano crap...get yerself some 3 in 1s. Great for taking on holiday too! :thumbsup:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Me and the missus love Nescafé 3 in 1.....the best tasting coffee ever. Forget all that 'skinny latte', espresso or Americano crap...get yerself some 3 in 1s. Great for taking on holiday too! :thumbsup:


 Thank goodness you have better taste in watches than for coffee (at least, I hope you do). This is like comparing a digital Casio to a Rolex Comex and deciding the Casio is better.

Philistine :swoon: :taz: :bash:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes Nescaf instant with caffeine


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

richy176 said:


> Thank goodness you have better taste in watches than for coffee (at least, I hope you do). This is like comparing a digital Casio to a Rolex Comex and deciding the Casio is better.
> 
> Philistine :swoon: :taz: :bash:


 You do know I love my G Shocks more than my Rollie...? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Have you heard of kopi luwak coffee ? I cry laughing everytime I think of it in the movie Bucket list


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

This is what I want to try. Getting them green is much much cheaper and roasting yourself.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I know it has its detractors, but I got into Nespresso last year. I have always been slightly addicted to the Spanish café con leche or the Portuguese meia de leite, both of which have more cojones than standard latte.

Anyway, I use the ristretto pods, and a double of that mixed 50:50 with hot frothed milk makes the best ccl/mdl I have had outside Spain or Portugal.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Don't know a lot about coffee, but I do know when it taste [email protected] My regular breakfast place serves this stuff and I've never had a bad cup.... and I drink it black no sugar :thumbsup:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Don't know a lot about coffee, but I do know when it taste [email protected] My regular breakfast place serves this stuff and I've never had a bad cup.... and I drink it black no sugar :thumbsup:


 Will look out for it. Thanks for recommendation


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Its not cheap to buy by the bag about 16quid, but can be purchased cheaper if bought in bulk :yes:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Its not cheap to buy by the bag about 16quid, but can be purchased cheaper if bought in bulk :yes:


 Ouch. That's why I want to have a go at roasting green beans at home. It would work out at about £10 per KG for fancy pants beans and maybe £5 or less for the lower demand stuff.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Forget the rest....this is the best.... :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Forget the rest....this is the best.... :laugh:


 Pound shop specials, Big M used to get me them for work

:biggrin:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Forget the rest....this is the best.... :laugh:


 Yes I have had them before. Addictive as hell lol and yes very good taste


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Pound shop specials, Big M used to get me them for work
> 
> :biggrin:


 Believe me I've had them all....from the pretentious 'cwarffee' outlets with all their ridiculous names for a basic product, to my son's girlfriends Italian father who insists on boiling up coffee beans, scooping the resulting foam off and mixing it with sugar, and then going into a frenzy to whip said mixture into.................mud?....Really? Get a fricking life for Gawd's sake......making a cup of coffee isn't rocket science........Duuuur!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Forget the rest....this is the best.... :laugh:


 Makes me shudder.... drank coffee with milk and sugar for 35yrs. Switched to no milk or sugar 5Yrs ago,


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Forget the rest....this is the best.... :laugh:


 I know these won't be to everyones taste, but when you're on the go, and working from one place to another, all you need is a cup and some of these and a supply of hot water....everything's there. And for those who don't take sugar....look out for the 2 in 1s.............sorted! :laugh:



SBryantgb said:


> Makes me shudder.... drank coffee with milk and sugar for 35yrs. Switched to no milk or sugar 5Yrs ago,


 Yeah....I did that when 710 No.1 buggered off.....ran out of milk and sugar.....couldn't be bothered to get supplies in....then drank it strong and black for the next ten years. However that all changed when 710 No.2 came along.....back on the white, sweet stuff............and lovin' it!


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

As far as instant coffee goes I like this stuff :


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

xellos99 said:


> Yes I have had them before. Addictive as hell lol and yes very good taste


 You said it, ol' pal...... :yes:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Personally, I wake up with a Millicano - 2 spoons of coffee, half cup of water and half cup of double cream. Get's me going first thing and probably takes a week of my life with every cup!

When I can be bothered though, I do crack out the stove top and milk frother...dirt cheap off Amazon...










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bialetti-Moka-Express-Espresso-Maker/dp/B00004RFRU/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1456436986&sr=1-1


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Krispy said:


> Personally, I wake up with a Millicano - 2 spoons of coffee, half cup of water and half cup of double cream. Get's me going first thing and probably takes a week of my life with every cup!
> 
> When I can be bothered though, I do crack out the stove top and milk frother...dirt cheap off Amazon...
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I will look into them


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Had several of those cwarffee machines....the 'Nespresso' lasted about a week, and the 'Tassimo' fared a little longer. The son's 'Nutribullit' (OK...not a coffee M/C) lasted about a week too. All are now ornaments in the utility room......... :laugh:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Had several of those cwarffee machines....the 'Nespresso' lasted about a week, and the 'Tassimo' fared a little longer. The son's 'Nutribullit' (OK...not a coffee M/C) lasted about a week too. All are now ornaments in the utility room......... :laugh:


 Wow, there is a fairly affordable one in work that has lasted well. I will make a note of the brand for tomorrow night. I have to go to sleep now, start 6.00am + half hour drive so 5.30am leave the house. Will need massive coffee to try and snap out of the haze.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ive got a sage oracle machine. Just buy beans as and when I need them as I grind my own got it just about right and can make espressos and and like within minutes.gets used every day


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Docta13 said:


> Ive got a sage oracle machine. Just buy beans as and when I need them as I grind my own got it just about right and can make espressos and and like within minutes.gets used every day


 That machine is on a whole other level at £1600 odd. I like espresso but not by much more than simply adding a spoon of double cream. I worked in a coffee shop in my early 20`s and probably got board of having them with their machines.


----------



## ShaneR (Dec 6, 2015)

I was into coffee in a big way, a few years back. I was drinking about 2kg of beans a month and had to back off after a visit to A&E with an arrhythmia. I have always used "hasbean" for my beans. Steve is an amazing chap, roasts to order and is one of the most knowledgable people that I have encountered. The beans are well priced and if you fancy going crazy you can even buy green beans to roast yourself. My favourite was always the jailbreak blend which is the standard espresso blend. It's got a well rounded flavour and is very forgiving for the inexperienced maker.


----------

